# الجراد بين العلم و الكتاب المقدس



## amselim (28 يوليو 2009)

انتشرت مثل هذه العبارات على ألسنة الناس في مصر في شهر نوفمبر2004، حين هاجمت أسراب من الجراد الأحمر سماء البلاد، في هجوم لم ترَ مثله منذ أكثر من نصف قرن· وقد أتت هذه الأسراب محمولة بالرياح الجنوبية الغربية، من البلاد التي تتكاثر فيها في غرب أفريقيا عبر الحدود الليبية· وقد بلغ طول أسراب الجراد في مصر، نواحي البحر الأحمر، أكثر من 70 كم! وقد غزا الجراد سماء كل المدن، ولم يكتفِ بالمساحات الخضراء فحسب، بل غزا أسطح المباني، وارتطم بجدرانها، وكان يطير في بعض المناطق بالقرب من الناس، مسببًا رعبًا بالغًا· ولم يكن غزو أسراب الجراد لمصر فقط، بل لكل دول المنطقة، حتى أن 12 دولة عقدت اتفاقًا على تعاون قواتها المسلحة في عملية مكافحة الجراد· ويرى بعض الخبراء أن الجراد يغطي مساحة قدرها 11مليون كيلومتر مربع من الأرض! وفي الكتاب المقدس نجد دائمًا أن الجراد صورة للكثرة فيقال «كالجراد في الكثرة» (قضاة6: 5؛ 7: 12؛ ناحوم3: 15)·

والجراد الأحمر أحد أنواع عائلة كبيرة من الحشرات· ويبلغ طول الجرادة الحمراء في المتوسط 7 سنتيمترات، كما يبلغ وزنها حوالي جرامين· ويطير الجراد الأحمر في أسراب هائلة العدد، حيث يُعد السرب بمئات الملايين ويصل إلى مليار في بعض الأحوال· ويمكن للجرادة أن ترتحل حتى 180كم في اليوم، بسرعات تصل إلى 20كم في الساعة·

ويقول مسئولو "الفاو" (منظمة الغذاء العالمية) إن خطورة الجراد تكمن في أنه يأتي على كل المحاصيل الزراعية والنباتات الخضراء، حيث يمكن للجرادة أن تأكل ما يوازي وزنها من النباتات، وعليه فإن سرب متوسط الحجم (يبلغ وزنه أكثر من طن) يمكنه أن يلتهم ما يأكله 10 أفيال أو 25 جملاً أو 2500 إنسان!

مكافحة الخطر

يقول المختصون إن التنبؤ بهجمات الجراد ممكن، ومكافحته قبل الوصول إلى المناطق الخضراء داخل البلاد هو أفضل طرق المكافحة· وفي حياتنا الروحية يُعتبر هذا المبدأ من المبادئ الهامة، لذلك يقول الكتاب «اسهروا» (متى26: 41؛ مرقس 13: 37؛ 14: 38؛ أعمال20: 31؛ 1كورنثوس16: 13)، والكلمة في الأصل تعني المراقبة· فيجب أن نهتم بمراقبة حياتنا وعاداتنا وأي شيء قد يبدو صغير لكنه إن دخل حياتنا فقد يتسبب في الكثير من الضرر، بل وربما الخراب الروحي·

كان ناموس موسى يعتبر الجراد طاهرًا للأكل «ما له كُراعان فوق رجليه يَثِب بهما على الأرض، هذا منه تأكلون: الجراد على أجناسه» (لاويين11: 21-22)· والكُراعان هما الرجلان الأماميتان وهما أطول من الخلفيتين، وبهما يمكن للجراد الهرب سريعًا من الخطر· وهكذا كانت نصيحة بولس الرسول لشاب أحبه «وأما أنت يا إنسان الله فاهرب من هذا واتبع البر والتقوى والإيمان والمحبة والصبر والوداعة··· أما الشهوات الشبابية فاهرب منها، واتبع البر والإيمان والمحبة والسلام مع الذين يدعون الرب من قلب نقي» (1تيموثاوس6: 11؛ 2تيموثاوس2: 22)· فدعونا لا نهادن الشر أو نقف متفرجين عليه، بل لنهرب منه فورًا كما فعل يوسف في موقفه الأشهر (تكوين39: 9)·

أعوض عن السنين

والجراد يرتبط في أذهان الكثيرين بعقاب الله العادل· ففي قصة عناد فرعون وإصراره على ألا يطيع الله ويطلق شعبه، نجد الجراد كثامن الضربات (خروج10: 12-20؛ انظر أيضًا مزمور 78: 46؛ 105: 34-35)· كما نرى تحذير الرب لشعبه أنه إن تركه وعبد غيره فإنه «بذارًا كثيرًا تُخرج إلى الحقل وقليلاً تجمع لأن الجراد يأكله» (تثنية28: 38)، وللأسف لم يتحذر الشعب فتم فيه هذا القول أكثر من مرة (قضاة6: 3-5؛ يوئيل1: 1-4)· 

قد تفقد حياتنا اخضرارها ونضرتها نتيجة لبعدنا عن الرب وعنادنا معه، فتتحول رطوبتنا إلى يبوسة القيظ (مزمور32: 4)· لكن هل تعلم أن هناك علاج لهذه الحالة؟ اسمع ما قاله الرب «إن أمرت الجراد أن يأكل الأرض··· فإذا تواضع شعبي الذين دُعي اسمي عليهم وصلّوا وطلبوا وجهي ورجعوا عن طرقهم الردية فإنني أسمع من السماء وأغفر خطيتهم وأبرئ أرضهم» (2أخبار7: 13-14)· فبالاتضاع أمام الرب والتوبة عن الخطية يسمع الرب بل ويُسمِعنا القول «وأعوِّض لكم عن السنين التي أكلها الجراد··· جيشي العظيم الذي أرسلته عليكم» (يوئيل2: 25)·


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2009)

جميل جداااا جدا يا عم سليم

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

بالحقيقة يستحق التقييم

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يوليو 2009)

راااااااااااااائع جدا 

ميررررررسى ليك


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كوك (29 يوليو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*_
_*تسلم ايدك*_
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## mero_engel (30 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع مهم فعلا *
*ميرسي ليك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## مورا مارون (30 يوليو 2009)




----------



## zezza (30 يوليو 2009)

رائع جدا عم سليم 
موضوع حلو جدا و الاحلى انه بيربط بين العلم و الدين بطريقة حلو خالص 
ربنا يبارك حياتك استاذنا و يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## الياس السرياني (31 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل ألف شكر

ربنا يبارك حياتك...


----------



## zama (31 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل أوى أوى  ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## sara A (31 يوليو 2009)

*رائع ومتميز يا عم سليم*
*ميرسى كتير*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## girgis2 (31 يوليو 2009)

*شكرااا لك أخي عالموضوع الجميل ده*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## وليم تل (31 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود
​


----------

